# 2007 Holiday Rambler 8306S TT Location of Manual Slide out retraction gear.



## usafa (Sep 10, 2020)

I just purchased a used 2007 Holiday Rambler 8306S TT and it did come with an owners manual. The problem is that there is no correct location for the manual slide out crank so that you can manually retract the slide out room. The owners manual says it should be on the curb side of the trailer in front of the front step, but it isn't there a HR mechanic I talked to from Mesa AZ said that it could be in the behind the front step but it wasn't there either. I'm at  a total loss as to where it could be and am looking for suggestions. Also I looked inside and found the drive motor but didn't see any way to connect the tool to it.


----------

